
MIT licence can be community hostile - JanisL
https://www.lesinskis.com/MIT-licence-community-hostile.html
======
tomato2juice
As a counterpoint, I generally prefer using MIT repos/libraries because
cognitively I don't need to think or worry about
how/when/where/underwhatconditions I can use the repo. I don't contribute as
much as I could (due to my employer) but the little that I have and the few
repos I've made have all been under MIT because I want to perpetuate this
cognitive freedom for others.

~~~
JanisL
But this "cognitive freedom" is an illusion because for many people in many
jurisdictions the lack of explicit patent clauses in the MIT license causes
potential patent issues. As a business owner I'm actually increasingly worried
about the patent trolling angle with MIT derivatives as time goes on (I
believe MIT has legal precedent regarding patents in some places like the USA
but not others). If you want a permissive license that's easy for people to
use then you can always use Apache version 2 or the MPLv2, with these there's
less worries of patent issues.

